# design meiner page..



## Nils Hitze (15. Oktober 2001)

Wie schaffe ich das ?






Als HP zu bekommen mit frames (top ,left, right)

Ich hab's hier mal versucht aber der rechte teil 
verschiebt sich immer  beim verändern der fenster größe 

schaut mal da 

Kann man da was machen gegen ? 

bitte helft mir 

T-Error

!derzeitiger status!

[offtopic] T-Error :
Fragen gehören ins Forum und nicht in die Tutorials.
[/offtopic]


----------



## lUpuS (15. Oktober 2001)

ich denke, das dürfte klappen, wenn du unten, anstatt 3 - 5 fenster benutz,... dann der linken und der rechten die weite "*" gibst und die mittleren 3 größen festsetzt... verstanden?!


----------



## cob17 (15. Oktober 2001)

*der quelltext würde so aussehen*

<frameset rows="px,*">
 <frame name="banner" src="..."> //das ist das obige
  <frameset cols="px,*,px">     
   <frame name="links" src="..."> //links (vielleicht das menu)
   <frame name="mitte" src="..."> //da, wo der ganze text hinkommt
   <frame name="rechts" src="...">//rechts (zweites menu?)
  </frameset>
</frameset>


ich habe mir jetzt die ganzen marginwidth und marginheight befehle gesparrt...


----------



## lUpuS (15. Oktober 2001)

dann passt doch das menu nicht mehr zum banner....


----------



## cob17 (18. Oktober 2001)

IUpuS: er kann auch vielleicht die länge des hauptframes genau eingeben... bloß, dann sieht das etwas amateurhaft aus, wenn das nicht mittig erscheint. 
setze einfach nochmal ganz links und ganz rechts einen frame, so wie es IUpus gesagt hat... dat klappert schon


----------



## Tob (18. Oktober 2001)

Du könntest das auch mit tabelen machen.
tob


----------

